
A Proof About Where Symmetries Can’t Exist - indumania
https://www.wired.com/story/a-huge-achievement-in-math-shows-the-limits-of-symmetries/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18312711](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18312711)

